# Sticky  barking heads quantities



## KCsunshine

Since I have decided to feed part raw/part barking heads I need to work out my quantities. (i.e 1 raw meal in the morning, and 3 dry feeds rest of the day)

The NI website is quite clear on the quantities so I can work that out ok, but I could not find the feeding guidelines to barking heads (if it's on the packet then I only have sample packs for now and it's not on there).

Can anyone tell me how much you feed of the barking heads for an 8 week old pup? then I can work out the split I'll need to do.


----------



## wellerfeller

I know this is really a rough estimate but for such a young puppy and considering how small their tummies are. I would go for a handful of kibble 3 times a day. My adult dog gets 85g split into 2 meals but it's easier to be precise with adult dogs. 
If your pup is still hungry and would happily eat more than a handful at each feed then just add a little more. There really is no hard and fast rule for pups. Some need more than others. Some are fussy some are piggies. Sorry I can't be more precise but I hope it's gives you an idea to start with.
I don't even think Barking heads themselves know how much to advise for pups as there have been a few queries about it.


----------



## wilfiboy

I"m sure if you go on Barking Heads site it says x


----------



## KCsunshine

wilfiboy, I've searched the whole site and can't find it anywhere as to how much to feed. Have you seen it on the site, if so, where is it?


----------



## Ali79

Hello - I have just rung Barking Heads for you and they said that the rule of thumb is 15g of food per kilo of puppy weight. This is to start off with and if the puppy seems to be a bit underweight or overweight then adjust the food portion accordingly. They said that as the weight of a puppy varies it is difficult to do a set guideline. They also said to watch the puppy poo because if it is too soft then they are being fed too much as the body digests what it needs and if the poo is soft then it can be an indication of too much food as their food has a high protein content. The lady was really helpful and told me that I can put their phone number on here in case someone needs any more help. The number is 0808 100 8885. Hope this helps


----------



## wilfiboy

Fab post Ali and nice to find that they were so helpful x


----------



## Ali79

Thanks Karen - I couldn't remember how much I fed Beau at that age so figured that if I rang them and got some sort of guidance it may be helpful to others. The young woman I spoke to was brilliant and couldn't have been more helpful. She said she was pleased to hear that their product is being recommended too


----------



## wilfiboy

There have been loads of stuff endorsed on here where sales must go through the roof and some stuff people haven't been able to get hold of after an ILMC endorsement, nothing better than personal recommendation x


----------



## KCsunshine

Thank you so much! Sorted.

You know what...I love the people on here.


----------



## wellerfeller

I have 'stuck' this thread as now thanks to Ali we have a definate amount for other owners to follow. I know we have had this question before and have not had a definate answer, well now we have and I think it will be very helpful.
Thanks Ali.


----------



## Ali79

wellerfeller said:


> I have 'stuck' this thread as now thanks to Ali we have a definate amount for other owners to follow. I know we have had this question before and have not had a definate answer, well now we have and I think it will be very helpful.
> Thanks Ali.


Thanks Karen and you are very welcome - I was just pleased to be able to help  x


----------



## DB1

Just to add when Dudley was younger he needed much more than the guidelines, guess each dog is different just like people, Dudley seems to be more like my husband - eats loads without putting on weight due to high energy levels (unlike me!), think he was having over 50g per kilo at about 10-14 weeks, I could easily tell if he was getting enough just by feeling him (how covered his backbone was) as his weight would go up or down quickly when I changed amounts. He still has a bit more than the recommended amount and is definitely not overweight.


----------



## TraceyT33

my breeder feeds the pups on dry (IAMs).... was just going to do the same.... not sure about giving raw food???? interested to hear others views x


----------



## Skyesdog

I phoned up BH to check a few weeks ago and was told 15g per KG per day as well (but that seems completely out of keeping with what is on the packet). Lola is 15 wks tomorrow and 4.8KG so, rounding up to 5kg that would be 75g per day but she definitely needs closer to 100/120g per day. Barking Heads did say you would need to adjust to the individual dog though. I think Lola would eat 5000g a day given half a chance!!!


----------



## Skyesdog

PS. Just wanted to say that I am really happy with Barking Heads, Lola seems less wild on it and clearly loves it. I have also noticed that she seems to have less staining around her eyes and more solid poos! (tmi, sorry, but easier to pick up!)


----------

